# Solenoid help



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actualy bought a prop-1 at Transworld this year and I wanted to make a prop but I am trying to stay away from Pneumatics until next year. So I am interested in a DC Soldneoid that has a longer reach. I need it to be able to turn a foam head 45 degs. Any suggestion would be great. Thanks in adv.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

why not use a servo for that?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You know someone else was saying the same thing. I was hoping for a quick action but I can't really find a solenoid that has that kind of reach. So yes, that is probably the best choice. But if anyone knows of a solenoid that can have that kind of reach, then I would prefer to do that instead. Thanks scream!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure why you would want a solenoid for moving a head.

For an inexpensive and quick head turn effect....I'd consider mounting a head on a pivot with a spring. Then use a cheapo deer motor with a cam to pull it back. You could have the motor slowly move the head from one side to the other. When it excedes the reach of the cam, a spring would quickly pull it back with a jerk. Then the cam would come back around and move the head again.

You could use the prop-1 to control the triggering, added lights, and timing. Or let the movement remain constant and save the prop-1 for a another prop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wouldn't that be really hard to monitor Darklore? It might go to slow for what I want it to do.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

What type of speed are we talking here? 1 second to complete 45 degrees rotation, 1/2 second, .1 second?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You could use a 12VDC 1" pull solenoid for this. The amount of rotation can be altered by where you locate the plunger mounting point. Here's a short video of a 1" pull solenoid with a crude return spring assembly attached. The solenoid is available from McMaster-Carr.

Solenoid.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/Solenoid


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You could use a door lock actuator.Amazon.com: HIGH POWER DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR 2 WIRE: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@21tyjA1-qHL You'd have to reverse the polarity to change directions, but that's easily done with a couple of relays.

Edited to ad: Wow, that link is wild. I just copied the URL from the Amazon page and this is what I got.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

what about a rotary solenoid?

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G17649


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Good idea, but you have to be careful with some of them - they can burn out if left energized for more than about 15 secs. Ledex is a good brand, I've used them for high-speed industrial automation.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

www.sciplus.com has some good little solenoids.


----------

